# Bursting from the Seams



## jameslongo (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello Forum,

my recently-molted male adult Purple-Winged Mantid (Tenodera australasiae) is not looking as prominent as it once did. It molted to adult about a fortnight ago. About 5 days ago, I noticed that the tip of his abdomen is constantly open with his flesh popping out of it &amp; skewed to the right. It looks like beige gelatin or cooked fish but more moist &amp; transparent. It pops out a good half centimetre (~1/4 inch) &amp; will not retreat back into his body. Should I be concerned?

I'm not sure if it's his intestines coming out or if he's just airing out his genitals. He has not been mated or been in any epic battle that I know of. His diet primarily consists of cockroaches with the odd butterfly/dragonfly.

Any input to this absurdity would be whole-heartedly appreciated.

Sincerely,

James.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 23, 2009)

:blink: I had that happen once, it didn't make it, looked like it was a rupture or something, where the insides were being pulled out.


----------



## Rick (Mar 23, 2009)

That is normal.

Like this:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 23, 2009)

A pic would help, James, but your physical findings and the age of the subject are consistent with uncomplicated idiopathic infantile rectal prolapse. I was surprised to find almost nothing on this in the mantid literature, but it is a commonly associated in humans with mental retardation, autism and acrocephalosyndactyly (Apert's syndrome). Does the patient exhibit any of these signs/symptoms:

Spinning around while waving its raptorial claws?

Failng to meet its Growth and Development landmarks in a timely fashion?

Demonstrating an inability to interact with other mantids and care givers?

Presenting with head deformity and webbing of the raptorial claws?

Acting kinda dumb?

If it meets any of these criteria, one or more of the following courses of treatment is suggested:

Extensive corrective surgery.

Wait and see.

Freezer.

Brick.

If it fails to meet any of the above criteria, you might wish to try one or more of the following:

Take it for a car ride and "forget" it on the way home.

Give it to your girlfriend (the one who likes mantids) for her birthday and hope she doesn't notice.

Wait and see.

Freezer.

Brick.

I hope that this will help you care for your little friend. Please keep us posted on any further developments!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 23, 2009)

And what shall we do with Phil? Freezer... brick, etc.? :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 23, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> And what shall we do with Phil? Freezer... brick, etc.? :lol:


Only if we find him clawing at his own antennae...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 23, 2009)

QUOTE (Katnapper @ Mar 23 2009, 12:13 PM) 

And what shall we do with Phil? Freezer... brick, etc.? :lol: 

Kamakiri

Only if we find him clawing at his own antennae...  

Aww shucks, you guys!


----------



## jameslongo (Mar 23, 2009)

So he's just airing out his goolies haha

Thank you to Rick for the photo. It looks like this except sticking out a bit more.

And thankyou Phil for forwarding these psychological analyses. Fortunately he doesnt seem to be displaying any of these symptoms, apart from the 'acting kinda dumb' one every now and again. But i'd sooner take a brick to you, mate; he's part of a mating pair

Cheers,

James.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 24, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> So he's just airing out his goolies hahaThank you to Rick for the photo. It looks like this except sticking out a bit more.
> 
> And thankyou Phil for forwarding these psychological analyses. Fortunately he doesnt seem to be displaying any of these symptoms, apart from the 'acting kinda dumb' one every now and again. But i'd sooner take a brick to you, mate; he's part of a mating pair
> 
> ...


You'd need a bloody good arm, mate! What did you play, scrum half (good old #9!)? :lol: 

And I'd like to publicly thank all forum members who didn't threaten to hit me with a brick, yesterday!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 25, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> A pic would help, James, but your physical findings and the age of the subject are consistent with uncomplicated idiopathic infantile rectal prolapse. I was surprised to find almost nothing on this in the mantid literature, but it is a commonly associated in humans with mental retardation, autism and acrocephalosyndactyly (Apert's syndrome). Does the patient exhibit any of these signs/symptoms:Spinning around while waving its raptorial claws?
> 
> Failng to meet its Growth and Development landmarks in a timely fashion?
> 
> ...


LMAO. That's awesome man. Mine licks the short bus's window!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 25, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Thank you to Rick for the photo. *It looks like this except sticking out a bit more.*


Any thoughts on getting him into the Mantid Porn industry. I know some people at the Animal Porn-it channel!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 25, 2009)

&lt;_&lt;  all of u guys get in the corner and don't come out till u know how to act! It will be a long stay for all of u I'm afraid! Phil, put down that brick! Kat, don't look at them, u r encouraging them.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 25, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> So he's just airing out his goolies hahaThank you to Rick for the photo. It looks like this except sticking out a bit more.
> 
> And thankyou Phil for forwarding these psychological analyses. Fortunately he doesnt seem to be displaying any of these symptoms, apart from the 'acting kinda dumb' one every now and again. But i'd sooner take a brick to you, mate; he's part of a mating pair
> 
> ...


Well James, I'm glad you and your mantis are now sorted about his "goolies" sticking out.


----------



## superfreak (Mar 26, 2009)

sigh....


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 31, 2009)

That's not bursting..._this_ is bursting!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 31, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> That's not bursting..._this_ is bursting!


Wow... those are some spectacular "goolies!"


----------



## superfreak (Mar 31, 2009)

oh yeah, thats what it looks like. he showed me a little while ago and i congratulated him on his superbly well-endowed mantid. lucky boy!


----------



## jameslongo (Mar 31, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> That's not bursting..._this_ is bursting!


Wow I don't know what's going on there. That's pretty spectacular haha. Mine is comparable but yours takes the cake!


----------



## Kaddock (Apr 1, 2009)

I had this happen to both of my pet Death Head cockroaches when I was a kid... Except it was pretty much their entire abdominal contents, it was really weird, like the defecated themselves to death...


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 1, 2009)

:lol: I guess it's agreed...they're spectacular!


----------



## Quake (Apr 6, 2009)

Let us know when and if his "goolies" retract. He is probably just letting the sweat dry up like the boys who "free ball"


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 23, 2009)

Quake said:


> Let us know when and if his "goolies" retract. He is probably just letting the sweat dry up like the boys who "free ball"


Still haven't retracted weeks later...not thinking they will at this point!


----------



## jameslongo (Apr 24, 2009)

Quake said:


> Let us know when and if his "goolies" retract. He is probably just letting the sweat dry up like the boys who "free ball"


This has to be the raunchiest topic on Mantidforum. It looks as though his goolies are here to stay.

I recently offloaded him to Superfreak to fulfill his obligations as a manly male  

LectricBlueEyes: if you want I can make an amateur movie &amp; send it off to Animal Porn-It. Have to run it past you first, of course.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 25, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> This has to be the raunchiest topic on Mantidforum. It looks as though his goolies are here to stay.I recently offloaded him to Superfreak to fulfill his obligations as a manly male
> 
> LectricBlueEyes: if you want I can make an amateur movie &amp; send it off to Animal Porn-It. Have to run it past you first, of course.


Good on ya, mate to give that little bugger to yr shiela, but she's a Cultured and Sensitive Young Woman, so don't go talking to her about "goolies" (even if they do stand out like a shag on a rock!) like some yobbo! She'll probably go fossicking around 'till she finds him grundies and a franger!

(Sorry mate, got a D- in strine in uni.)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 25, 2009)

Oops! It wasn't good enough for a double post!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 25, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> This has to be the raunchiest topic on Mantidforum. It looks as though his goolies are here to stay.I recently offloaded him to Superfreak to fulfill his obligations as a manly male
> 
> LectricBlueEyes: if you want I can make an amateur movie &amp; send it off to Animal Porn-It. Have to run it past you first, of course.


Good on ya, mate to give that little bugger to yr Shiela, but she's a Cultured and Sensitive Young Woman, so don't go talking to her about "goolies", (even if they do stand out like a shag on a rock!) like some yobbo! She'll probably go fossicking around 'till she finds him grundies and a franger!

(Sorry mate, got a D- in strine in uni.)


----------



## jameslongo (Apr 26, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Good on ya, mate to give that little bugger to yr shiela, but she's a Cultured and Sensitive Young Woman, so don't go talking to her about "goolies" (even if they do stand out like a shag on a rock!) like some yobbo! She'll probably go fossicking around 'till she finds him grundies and a franger!(Sorry mate, got a D- in strine in uni.)


Hahaha franger? Grundies? Don't look now Phil but i fink a dingo's got ya baby :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 26, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Hahaha franger? Grundies? Don't look now Phil but i fink a dingo's got ya baby :lol:


Wow James, how did you know that Lindy Chamberlain was my Srine professor? I've never understood why people make fun of her awful tragedy, 'less it's because she lived in banana bender land!  

Edit: Perhaps I should add for folks living in Foreign Parts, that Lindy Chamberlain's child of a few months disappeared from their tent when Lindy, her husband and the child were camping in Uluru, in the Northern Territory. around 1980, I think She claimed that a dingo had taken the baby but later was accused of cutting the child's throat and was convicted of murder. Some years later, evidence was found that corroborated her testimony and she was released. The phrase about the dingo and the baby still remains popular in Australia and means, "people may not believe you, but you'll be proven right in the end!" h34r: :lol:  

(I think she was et by a bunyip)


----------

